# Emails in Bin!



## TRAOLAC (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to this, I hope this is the right place to post this. For Months now, most of my emails go straight into the bin! Every day I must check in the bin for my "normal " emails.ive asked Google to stop this, but no answer. What can I do? Thanks. Ive tried to D/L Sysinfo Utility, but says "can't open file". I'm using a Galaxy Android Tablet. 4.4.2. SM-T.310. TRAOLAC..


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi, and welcome to TSG.

I have no idea what you mean by "the bin".

Am I safe to assume that you are referring to a Google Gmail account? If you are you saying that incoming new emails are going directly into your Spam or Deleted folder? If so, are you seeing this in the web browser method of accessing your account or are you using some email client program with either IMAP or POP3 access?


----------



## TRAOLAC (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. 1, yes it's a Google Gmail AC. 2, yes,most emails end up directly in the Bin/ Rubbish/ Trash. I have to sort out my private emails from the Trash. This takes a lot of time,sometimes there's 100 emails in there. But I've had no reply from Google.There is also a separate Spam section,thats OK. Thanks. TRAOLAC. A separate you can see, your email went straight into Bin! Should not be.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I am not familiar with the Tapatalk app. You might want to check if it has any kind of input filtering set to automatically delete certain types of incoming emails, such as emails sent from addresses that are not on your contacts list. You can also use a web browser to log into your Gmail account and check the filtering settings to make sure Gmail is not doing any heavy handed deletions.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I have a Gmail account, and I don't have a label called "bin". Check your filters.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

TonyB25 said:


> I have a Gmail account, and I don't have a label called "bin".


I believe the Trash folder would be relabeled as Bin if the language preference is changed from US English to UK English.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

cwwozniak said:


> I believe the Trash folder would be relabeled as Bin if the language preference is changed from US English to UK English.


Thanks.

Check your filters.


----------



## TRAOLAC (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi there,thanks for the reply, the problem is that my "normal" and "private emails are ending up in Bin/ Rubbish/Trash. I have a Bin section on my Google account. But they shouldn't be there! I have to "extract " them every day! There can be over 100 emails in the bin. Can't Google tell the difference?it seems not. Thanks again for your help.Terence.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Do you have any filters?


----------



## TRAOLAC (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm really sorry, but what are "filters"? I'm a old guy who doesn't know much about this kind of technology! I only got this Tablet some months ago, I'm still learning! I was brought up using a "wind up" telephone! Like in the 1940 Movies!

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Did you set up this account, or did someone do it for you?

Here's info on filters.
https://support.google.com/mail/answer/6579?hl=en


----------



## TRAOLAC (Nov 26, 2016)

Sorry for delay, I'm working on those "filters". Another problem! I'm trying to install Kofi v17 " Krypton " on my Hannspree Android Tablet. Its a HSG.1316. 5.1 version. But it goes OK, then says "App not installed". But I've Kodi 16 Jarvis installed. I just can't finish! I isent 5.1 Android OK? Thanks, Traolac. I could send Screenshots?

Sent from my HSG1316 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

That's a separate unrelated issue. Post it in the Android forum. I have an Android devices, and I have no idea what you're talking about. I don't see anything called "Kofi v17 Krypton" in the Google Play store.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Ah, the OP misspelled; that makes it way harder to try and figure out what he is talking about.
Here it is
https://kodi.tv/kodi-v17-krypton-beta-6/
It is *beta*.
I would never try to install beta build of anything on my everyday device.

Report beta bugs in the forum for the software
http://forum.kodi.tv/


----------

